# Sykes - 4/7 & The Running of the Bulls Begins...



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Flew in from Wisconsin last night at 11:30. Was back at my apartment by midnight, so JD & I packed up my truck & then headed to campus to grab Nathan. Stopped by Gulf Breeze to grab a couple things & got out to Sykes around 1:15AM. Nathan threw the first cast & hooked up within seconds. Five minutes later the first fish is landed; 39''. Back in the water she went. Ten minutes go by & I hook up. This fight was twice as long as Nathan's, but mine only measured 37''. Not long afterwards JD had his first hookup. After a ten minute fight, I scooped up his first red of the night, which measured 41'' - a hoss! Fished till 6:15 this morning with five more bulls to show for it. Had an absolute blast! We headed to Denny's for an early breakfast & then I went back to my apartment to edit the photos, post this report, & then (almost) make it to my 9:30 class on time... 

*Tally for the night*:

*JD*: 39.5'' FAT red & a 41'' red (Largest Fish of the Night Award!)
*Nathan*: Two 39'' reds & a 39.5'' red
*Me*: 37'' red, 39'' red, & a 40'' red

As always, tight lines everyone.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

& some more photos.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

DAMN! Those are some big bulls. Congrats guys!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Those are some good ol big uns or is it some big ol good uns . Nice job guys , thanks for the report.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

You didn't mention that you knocked off my hat into the water while I was netting one of your fish! RIP


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice Fish for sure!! Im gonna ask a stupid question... Whats the purpose/meaning of the rod&reel in your mouth? Does someone put it in your mouth while you hold the fish? Just curious? nice fish either way...


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

lol......someone asked you why you have a rod in your mouth .......not a good look  lol

damn nice fish !!! sweet !


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I wasn't going to say anything, but I was waiting for it. Lol. Ruff bunch on here.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Snatch it said:


> Nice Fish for sure!! Im gonna ask a stupid question... Whats the purpose/meaning of the rod&reel in your mouth? Does someone put it in your mouth while you hold the fish? Just curious? nice fish either way...



Lol!!!!!!!!! I wondered too...


----------



## Fritz (Oct 22, 2012)

Man I've never used artificial lures over at Sykes. Usually just throw half a menhaden on a carolina rig. Do you bounce those off the ground or what?


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Fritz said:


> Man I've never used artificial lures over at Sykes. Usually just throw half a menhaden on a carolina rig. Do you bounce those off the ground or what?


Nah, we tend to catch a lot more when we use the artificials in the water!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Young Guns...you guys are the bomb! Way to go. Keep showing us those Rods and Reels!

And, thanks for posting!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Pompano Joe said:


> Young Guns...you guys are the bomb! Way to go. Keep showing us those Rods and Reels!
> 
> And, thanks for posting!


Thank's Joe! I love the Key Largo!!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Pompano Joe said:


> Young Guns...you guys are the bomb! Way to go. Keep showing us those Rods and Reels!
> 
> And, thanks for posting!


 Awe I wasn't trying to bust any balls! I was just curious why?'i didn't know it was to show the rods they bought ... 
I was just wondering why? Nice fish I love fishing sikes for reds in the fall! Way to go guys...


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Snatch it said:


> Awe I wasn't trying to bust any balls! I was just curious why?'i didn't know it was to show the rods they bought ...
> I was just wondering why? Nice fish I love fishing sikes for reds in the fall! Way to go guys...


Yeah, we were holding the rods in our mouths to showcase the rods we just picked up from Joe and to try out some new pictures, see if we like them.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

That's some nice fish right there . Congrats


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

excellent.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Pompano Joe said:


> Young Guns...you guys are the bomb! Way to go. Keep showing us those Rods and Reels!
> 
> And, thanks for posting!


Appreciate the kind words as always Joe! By the way, did ya see that Ci4+ on that Star Rods Stellar Lite in the photo of me with my 40"? That combo is AMAZING. It's gonna become my go-to I think. Also, finally got to test out my Abu C4 with the Carbontex upgrade & jigging knob that you did for me. Man, makes a world of difference! She's like a brand new reel. You gotta make it out there with us soon.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Snatch it said:


> Awe I wasn't trying to bust any balls! I was just curious why?'i didn't know it was to show the rods they bought ...
> I was just wondering why? Nice fish I love fishing sikes for reds in the fall! Way to go guys...


Naww man, I know you were just messin'! No worries. It isn't really to show the rods we bought either, it was just something we thought looked cool so we did a few of the photos like that. Just something different. & hell yeah, fishing reds at Sykes is the best! It's a blast, meet us out there sometime!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Fritz said:


> Man I've never used artificial lures over at Sykes. Usually just throw half a menhaden on a carolina rig. Do you bounce those off the ground or what?


Two words: Sight fishing


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

They show the rods and reels with lures so they aren't bombarded with questions about them. Only to get questioned on why or how they present them....lol

Nice fish guys. Next time hold them closer to the camera to look bigger!


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

Return of the BSB Posse!! Woohoooo!! :thumbup:


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

ThaFish said:


> Naww man, I know you were just messin'! No worries. It isn't really to show the rods we bought either, it was just something we thought looked cool so we did a few of the photos like that. Just something different. & hell yeah, fishing reds at Sykes is the best! It's a blast, meet us out there sometime!


Sounds good thanks for the invite !


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> They show the rods and reels with lures so they aren't bombarded with questions about them. Only to get questioned on why or how they present them….lol
> 
> Nice fish guys. Next time hold them closer to the camera to look bigger!


You're spot on. Still surprised we didn't get more questions about what we were using. & will do Chris! May be heading out there again tonight.


----------



## Lyin Dog (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome catch! As soon I get a pier net @ Gander, I'll head out there too. (My frickin' cats chewed up my other net). Nice getting to know you guys.


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

DOOOOODY, 420 IN DAH CLUB! I came back to Wisconsin way too early! Nice fish!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

Are you guys going to be beating those poor bulls up on the regular again? I sure hope so - didn't get out there to meet you last year because my back blew out and sidelined me for the season but I'm better now and looking forward to a rockin year. Hope to catch up with you soon.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Sharknut said:


> Are you guys going to be beating those poor bulls up on the regular again? I sure hope so - didn't get out there to meet you last year because my back blew out and sidelined me for the season but I'm better now and looking forward to a rockin year. Hope to catch up with you soon.


We plan on it! I got three more last night. I'm about to write up the post in a few minutes actually. Sorry to hear about your back, but glad to hear you're back in action! Hopefully we'll see ya out there!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Lyin Dog said:


> Awesome catch! As soon I get a pier net @ Gander, I'll head out there too. (My frickin' cats chewed up my other net). Nice getting to know you guys.


Thanks Steve! Dude our drop net SUCKS. It's held together by about 8' of 60 lb. mono that I wove all around it because the netting ripped completely off of the metal hoop at the bottom. Haha. Nice getting to know you as well. Hope to see you soon (& not @ Gander, @ Sykes!).


----------



## Stace M 6886 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey Mom and Dad here....just wondering, is that rod and reel in your mouth PART of the orthodontic treatment plan we paid for? Haha We'll send that one to Dr. Schaardt! Nice job boys...hope to see ya all soon in PCB for a little surf fishin


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

Wow - that one looks to be at least 200 pounds. The one with the big head three inches from the camera. I didn't know they made em that big. That's big. Really Big. Oh -and nice teeth. You guys sure got some pearly whites there.


----------

